

Shock European court decision: Websites are liable for users’ comments - michel-slm
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/06/shock-european-court-decision-websites-are-liable-for-users-comments-2/

======
michel-slm
Wow, this is potentially really chilling. Reminds me of the situation in
Thailand, where bloggers have to moderate all their comments just in case a
commenter insults their king.

